# Shot my best round Saturday



## TNMAN (Oct 6, 2009)

*270*

Congrats. That 270 half is getting up there in the lite air. Confidence in a bow means a lot.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

That's a good half right there :darkbeer:

I have had a good # of targets I could have signed this year.....but I have been nice :chortle: There are about 10-15 targets in the first 3 rounds that were let pass unmarked.....I know 4 or 5 should have been signed at 2 Rivers.  that will not be happening any more this year.....:nono:


----------



## pops1 (Jul 13, 2009)

Thanks guys. Now if I can just get to where I can have good rounds like that on a more consistant bases.


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

270 is some good shooting :clap: congrats...

We better stop giving you advice now...j/k


----------



## JayMc (Jan 4, 2005)

newb question - what do you do to have to sign a target?


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

JayMc said:


> newb question - what do you do to have to sign a target?


4X it.


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

Spoon13 said:


> 4X it.


It is kind of a Carolina tradition...


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

pops1 said:


> Thanks guys. Now if I can just get to where I can have good rounds like that on a more consistant bases.


And stop shooting from the Cub stakes. :wink: Good shooting - I managed a 263 at DCWC on Thu. evening.


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

I need to step it up...

I'm working out the kinks though it would seem...


----------



## Questie (Feb 7, 2010)

psargeant said:


> It is kind of a Carolina tradition...


Another N00b question - what does 4x mean?
And both Carolinas or just one?


----------



## pops1 (Jul 13, 2009)

psargeant said:


> 270 is some good shooting :clap: congrats...
> 
> We better stop giving you advice now...j/k



:lol3:........:biggrin1:


----------



## pops1 (Jul 13, 2009)

pragmatic_lee said:


> And stop shooting from the Cub stakes. :wink: Good shooting - I managed a 263 at DCWC on Thu. evening.




:tape: Just don't tell anyone! :laugh2:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

psargeant said:


> I need to step it up...
> 
> I'm working out the kinks though it would seem...


someone needs to send you an steam roller to get all those things out


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Questie said:


> Another N00b question - what does 4x mean?
> And both Carolinas or just one?


it means you shot an X with every arrow on that target.....4X 20:wink:


----------



## LoneEagle0607 (Jan 15, 2008)

*great*



pragmatic_lee said:


> And stop shooting from the Cub stakes. :wink: Good shooting - I managed a 263 at DCWC on Thu. evening.


WOW, Prag...I've got to step it up you're too close to my 264!!!!

Way to go Don, that IS great shooting:thumbs_up


----------



## CRAZYRICK1 (Dec 26, 2009)

pops1 said:


> Stayed here and shot Yadkin Saturday while everyone else was gone to Blueridge. Had a rough start on the first round with the first few targets but came back pretty good on the second round. Scored a 251 on the first round and a 270 on the second. Also got to sign my name on two targets #11 and #13! We're getting there! I'm really getting comfortable with the C4 now and love the way it shoots. Great bow.


Congrats. I can't seem to get above a 520:thumbs_up:thumbs_up:thumbs_up


----------



## archerpap (Apr 24, 2006)

JayMc said:


> newb question - what do you do to have to sign a target?


I only sign them when I shoot a 280 half. Only signed 2!! Need to work on that a little more...


----------



## pops1 (Jul 13, 2009)

CRAZYRICK1 said:


> Congrats. I can't seem to get above a 520:thumbs_up:thumbs_up:thumbs_up


Don't give up it took me almost a year to break 500.


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

Brown Hornet said:


> someone needs to send you an steam roller to get all those things out


I missed that the other day...that ain't a nice thing to say...

But probably right :embara:


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

psargeant said:


> I missed that the other day...that ain't a nice thing to say...
> 
> But probably right :embara:


Yep, sometimes the truth hurts. :wink:


----------



## jarlicker (Jul 29, 2002)

For some reason it is tough for people to shoot two good halves at Yadkin.
Congradulations on that 270. That is strong shooting.


----------



## pops1 (Jul 13, 2009)

jarlicker said:


> For some reason it is tough for people to shoot two good halves at Yadkin.
> Congradulations on that 270. That is strong shooting.



Thanks Jarlicker! I'm hoping to get over your way to try the DCWC course soon. Looks like a real nice spread you guys have over there.


----------



## subconsciously (Aug 22, 2009)

I cranked out a 539 (BHFS) wednesday and a 274 half round today with my wife. I want to be a solid 544 by state. Aim aim aim......


----------



## pops1 (Jul 13, 2009)

subconsciously said:


> I cranked out a 539 (BHFS) wednesday and a 274 half round today with my wife. I want to be a solid 544 by state. Aim aim aim......


That sounds good! Maybe I'll get lucky and shoot another 270 round tomorrow but if not hopefully I can break 500 at least.


----------



## dutchy (Mar 21, 2004)

*Nice!!!*



archerpap said:


> I only sign them when I shoot a 280 half. Only signed 2!! Need to work on that a little more...


but the question is did you put them together? that's some great shooting either way! im guessing you've hit some 555 plus numbers regularly 

i have never busted the 280 mark but i did break the 550 mark for the first time last season on both rounds in tournaments 

i think if i ever bust out a 280 half ill be flying pretty high come lunch!


----------



## Moparmatty (Jun 23, 2003)

dutchy said:


> but the question is did you put them together? that's some great shooting either way! im guessing you've hit some 555 plus numbers regularly
> 
> i have never busted the 280 mark but i did break the 550 mark for the first time last season on both rounds in tournaments
> 
> i think if i ever bust out a 280 half ill be flying pretty high come lunch!


You've got it in you Craig. :wink:


----------



## pops1 (Jul 13, 2009)

Well sorry to report that I only managed to get a 506 today.:sad: I started getting tired on the second round and made some bad shots that killed my second round. I'm turning my draw weight down to 55# so maybe that will cure me getting tired on the next second round. We'll see. Had a pretty good first round of 260 though.


----------

